# Boston bomber



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.ijreview.com/2013/04/48974-brutal-judge-jeanines-slapdown-of-jihadi-bomber-mother/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

she sounds like a good candidate for Secretary of State to me&#8230;..thanks Don, it's good to know there is someone else that feels the way I do...............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I say we give the little bastard a free ride half way back to where he came from.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just drop him off............. from 30,000 feet.....................


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

+1


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

That sounds like an excellent plan!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well based on that speech of hers,and that speech alone

if whe was to run for presient,she would have my vote

i think her views are what more politicians in this country need

then maybe we would quite supporting countries, finacially medically and with food,that hate us and just want to kill us

then we could take care of our own at home

like the vets and the elderly and the poor


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, She would be a great choice.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

She would get my vote also. But then again only the electorial college elects the president any way.

Here is a copy of an email I recieved. I dont know if the figures are acurate but thought I would add it to this post due to SGB comments.

Someone please tell me what the HELL's wrong with All the people that run this country!!!!!!
Both Democrats and Republicans Say, "We're broke" And can't help our own Seniors, Veterans, Orphans, Homeless, Etc.,?????

But, over the last several years THEY have provided direct cash aid to....

Hamas - $351 M, Libya $1.45 B, Egypt - $397 M, Mexico - $622 M, Russia - $380 M, Haiti - $1.4 B, Jordan - $463 M, Kenya - $816 M, Sudan - $870 M, Nigeria - $456 M, Uganda - $451 M, Congo - $359 M, Ethiopia - $981 M, Pakistan - $2 B, South Africa - $566 M, Senegal - $698 M, Mozambique - $404 M, Zambia - $331 M, Kazakhstan - $304 M, Iraq - $1.08 B, Tanzania - $554 M, ...with literally Billions of Dollars and they still hate us!!!!

But on the other hand, Our retired seniors, Living on a 'fixed income,' Receive NO aid! Nor do they get any breaks, while our government And religious organizations will pour Hundreds of Billions Of $$$$$$'s and Tons of Food to Foreign Countries! Someone needs to explain to them that Charity begins AT HOME!!!

And another atrocity.... We have Hundreds of adoptable American Children who are shoved aside To make room for
The adoption of Foreign orphans.

AMERICA: A country where we have Countless Homeless without shelter, Children going to bed hungry, Elderly going without needed medication and the Mentally ill without treatment -- etc.

YET..........They will have a 'Benefit' Show For the people of Haiti , on 12 TV Stations; Ships and planes lining up with food, water, tents clothes, bedding, doctors and medical supplies.

Now Just Imagine if Our own *GOVERNMENT* Gave 'US' the same support they give to foreign countries.

Sad, isn't it?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very sad indeed !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

those numbers woud not surprize me at all.................


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dwtrees, it is very sad

look at that list,thats all countries that hate AMERICA

but they sure love the aid AMERICA gives them

and we need to get rid of the electoral college

after all there have been several elections where the winner of the populus vote never got the office,because the electoral college votes are the only ones that count

so why do we vote when out votes dont really matter?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> dwtrees, it is very sad
> 
> look at that list,thats all countries that hate AMERICA
> 
> ...


The founding fathers established the Electoral College in the Constitution. Getting rid of that would play right into their hands and give them a reason to get rid of the 2nd Amendment. We just need a candidate that can convey the idea that America is still the greatest Nation in the World and to keep it that way we need to worry about our own first.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Its crazy how much money gets poured into countries that don't help themselves to begin with. And its not going to matter if we cut them off they would still hate us. I say cut em off make them take care of themselves and put our people first. Imagine how well off the country would be if our hard earned tax dollars went into our own country.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

They Hate Our Country and Burn Our Flag But I dont see them Burning that good ole American Cash!!! If they are getting Millions and Billions in American Money Reckon What its worth when they Flip it and Turn it into Their Kind of Money you know it is not worth Near what a Dollar is!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> She would get my vote also. But then again only the electorial college elects the president any way.
> 
> Here is a copy of an email I recieved. I dont know if the figures are acurate but thought I would add it to this post due to SGB comments.
> 
> ...


Vote them out, vote them all out.


----------



## tomz (Nov 27, 2012)

She stated it perfectly and to the point!


----------

